# Is he sick or tired?



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok, so yesterday I noticed Ice was yawning and blinking a lot, I thought he might be tired so I let them sleep in this morning. (They got about 11 hours of sleep) But today, he's not chirping, not as active as usual and he keeps falling asleep! He's got cuttlebone and mineral block available, food and water is fresh. I'm going to go out and buy vitamin drops when I'm done posting this. Maybe I'm not giving him enough veggies? Or maybe he's not getting enough sleep? Should I have been giving him vitamin drops before? I'm a little worried because I know symptoms for budgie illnesses often show up late, but I also don't want to go out and drop $200 on a vet appointment and it turns out to be nothing serious. Help please!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If he is constantly puffed up and sleepy and you also notice a decrease in Ice's appetite then something may really be off with him and it would be better to have him checked by an avian vet specialist.
Are his droppings normal and is Ice currently moulting?

I'm moving this thread to the "Your Budgie's Health" section where it's most appropriate.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tia,

There is no way for members of the forum to be able to do more than "guess" whether Ice is ill or simply tired.

When a budgie exhibits symptoms of illness, they usually include fluffiness, lethargy, eating and/or drinking less and possibly changes in their droppings.

The best course of action is to have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Try giving Ice some millet soaked in an electrolyte solution.
Make sure to keep him warm enough and restrict him to his cage.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

If he isn't better by Monday morning, I'd definitely call your Avian Vet and get him in for an appointment as soon as possible.

If you don't already do so, you might want to start using ACV in Mexico and Ice's water and/or adding a probiotic to their food.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

AviBios formulation provides five species of avian specific Lactobacillus

Best wishes. I'll be looking forward to an update on Ice's condition.
:hug:*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Ice is looking better for some reason. His appetite was already fine. He's playing and not fluffed up anymore. I'm going to keep an eye on him. Another thing I just remembered is that yesterday I put two new natural wood branches in their cage, they are from a tree in my front yard. No pesticides were used and I cleansed them properly but they gave off a nauseating smell when they were in the oven. Could it be those? I have the vitamin drops now and I'll be putting them to bed on time tonight. As I said before, I'll keep an eye on him and check out some of your suggestions. Thanks.
P.S. His droppings are fine as well.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'd keep an eye on Ice. Twigs was recently under the weather, and at first I wasn't sure if it was my imagination, because his symptoms were very subtle, and on and off. But my intuition about my pets is usually right. Good think I ended up taking him to the vet. He had a mild bacterial infection, but it has cleared up now thanks to antibiotics. By the time a bird has overt symptoms of illness, chances are it had been going on before it got to that point. Birds do their best to mask their symptoms (so will appear fine intermittently) until they just can't any longer. Good luck, I hope it is just a false alarm, but if he does the 'sleepy eyes' too often during the day, and has been getting a normal night sleep, then that is a clue something is wrong.

Also take a look at this list to assure the plants and natural branches are safe for birds. http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/20248-plants-poisonous-budgies-other-toxic-materials.html


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Just from my own (and extremely recent, as of today) experience, my budgie, Cujo, was also very slow and less active, and he was also puffed up. 

That was yesterday, and earlier today he was vomiting. Hopefully the same doesn't happen to your little buddy, but I just thought I should put that out there!

Good luck!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Ice, I'm sorry to hear he's under the weather! 

As long as the branches were safe wood, then there is no need to worry. Wood always smells a bit weird when it's drying, so I don't think that could be it. 

I'm glad to hear he seems to be doing better, but I'm glad you're keeping an eye on him. If his symptoms do return, I agree with taking him to the vet to keep things from getting worse. :thumbsup:

I hope he's feeling better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok, I'm beginning to think I overreacted. He looks great today. Not fluffed up, eating well and drinking well, droppings are good, chirping and singing. Oops! I'm still going to keep an eye on him, but it looks like he's doing much better! (Phew) Thanks so much for all the replies!
EDIT: I just checked out the list of plants poisonous to budgies and also another list I found on TB. It seems the wood I used is supposed to be fine for budgies. I did make sure before hand, but thought I'd check again. It was from a mountain ash tree.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad he's looking just fine, Tia! I hope he continues to do well


----------

